# What do you use your extra latex for?



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This one didn’t seem important enough to put in the tubes and bands section. It’s just for fun.
It was inspired by one of those Ask Nathan videos I saw recently where he talked about some uses for latex waste. I know I’ve found amber belt, although not technically latex, handy for a number of uses around the house. It’s strong stuff. I also gave my grandma a stretch of 1mm latex to use for opening cans since she suffers from arthritis (she’s 84, going on 40.) Anything non slingshot related you’ve found your extra latex useful for?


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a dog that is very interested in anything rubber so am collecting the scraps in a small bag. I will bury him with them when he dies so he can enjoy it in the afterlife.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fishing :

A thin strip of flat to secure a broken rod guide .
A small section of tube cut and placed in the center of a plastic worm for a " Wacky Rig and Neko Rig "
A small section of tube on a hook before and after baiting to keep the bait secure .


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I usually just pop the Missus in the butt with em🥸

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> I usually just pop the Missus in the butt with em🥸
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


That’s clearly the best alternate use 😂😜


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I make band ties out of them and use them for fork wraps to increase comfort.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Holding up me pants.....

We don't wear pants .. we wear drawstring pajamas. Tube rubber works very well in place of the drawstring. Don't let anyone know... they'll think you are 3 years old.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Stankard757 said:


> I usually just pop the Missus in the butt with em🥸
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk



You are a brave man lol


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I use them on any sort of bag that needs to be rolled and remain closed, mostly in the kitchen.

Also, I hang the spinners on a piece of elastic between the paracord that holds them. I feel it helps with bounce outs and keeps the line straight horizontal on the face of the catch box.

Slapping the missus on the butt is definitely the most adventurous of uses!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

karaolos said:


> I use them on any sort of bag that needs to be rolled and remain closed, mostly in the kitchen.
> 
> Also, I hang the spinners on a piece of elastic between the paracord that holds them. I feel it helps with bounce outs and keeps the line straight horizontal on the face of the catch box.
> 
> Slapping the missus on the butt is definitely the most adventurous of uses!





raventree78 said:


> You are a brave man lol





Sandstorm said:


> That’s clearly the best alternate use


Hahahaha Don't know about that brave part. But you gotta keep her on her toes and the best part is seeing what that evil little mind thinks up in retaliation.


Also I'm WAY faster

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZippyBands (Jun 30, 2020)

One good use for old bands is to wrap sling handles and forks. This gives a grippy surface that helps me shoot longer and better. 

On forks I often wrap a few layers deep to give some cushion for my fingers. You can also put leather as the first layer and then over wrap that with used bands. This gives an even deeper cushion with out being too squishy. Slings made from bent rod and F16 variants especially need some cushion and grip on the narrow forks. 

.... I too would be cautious about popping the Missus on the back side. As it turns out, I am annoying enough without additional incentive for her to use my own sling (without ammo...) to pop me in the back of the head while I am watching TV. Under those circumstances all out war could break out at any time! ...LOL


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I use the little white multi 3 outlet extension cords under recliner chairs, etc to keep power out of sight and I wrap the charging cords plugged into them in place with old latex or amber belt to hold them in place forever.


----------

